# De vraag naar



## Chimel

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zit met volgende zin:
"De vraag naar een afdwingbaar recht op wonen is ingegeven door..."

Het is niet altijd gemakkelijk voor mij om te weten of v_raag d_e betekenis van _question _of van _demande _heeft. Betekent het hier, volgens jullie:
a) la question sur un droit... (men wil meer weten over dit recht, men stelt vragen daarover), of
b) la demande d'un droit... (men wil dat recht hebben, men vraagt om dat te krijgen)

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

b) 

Zonder enige twijfel.


----------



## Muizer

B inderdaad


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt! 

Zeggen jullie dat omwille van het voorzetsel (_naar _ipv _over _bv) of omdat het hier logischer klinkt?

Maw: kan "de vraag naar" nooit "la question de" betekenen?


----------



## bibibiben

Er zijn volgens mij bijna geen soepel lopende voorbeelden te bedenken waarin "vraag" in de constructie "de vraag naar" vertaald kan worden met "question". Hoogstens zijn er gekunstelde voorbeelden te bedenken. Voorbeeld: "Dat is weer zo'n vraag naar de bekende weg". Gebruikelijker is: "Je vraagt weer naar de bekende weg." Voorbeeld 2: "Haar vraag naar de gezondheid van mijn moeder verbaasde mij." Normaler: Het verbaasde mij dat zij naar de gezondheid van mijn moeder vroeg. Bij voorkeur wordt "vragen naar iets of iemand" (= in de betekenis van "s'informer de") niet gesubstantiveerd, heb ik de indruk.


----------



## Syzygy

In het Nederlands heb je ook "_kwestie__ van_" om "_question de (bv. goût)_" te vertalen.


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> Bij voorkeur wordt "vragen naar iets of iemand" (= in de betekenis van "s'informer de") niet gesubstantiveerd, heb ik de indruk.


Maar je kunt toch zeggen: Heeft iemand een vraag, ik wil een vraag stellen, ik denk dat dit een belangrijke vraag is...

Waarom dan niet: ik wil een vraag stellen naar (de betekenis van...)?



> In het Nederlands heb je ook "_kwestie van_" om "_question de (bv. goût)_" te vertalen.



Ja, maar dit is een andere betekenis van _question _("question de" en niet "question sur")


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Maar je kunt toch zeggen: Heeft iemand een vraag, ik wil een vraag stellen, ik denk dat dit een belangrijke vraag is...
> 
> Waarom dan niet: ik wil een vraag stellen naar (de betekenis van...)?




Nee, "vragen naar iemand/iets" in de betekenis van "s'informer de" is niet te vervangen door "een vraag stellen naar iets of iemand". 

Wat wel zou kunnen: "ze vroeg haar vriendin iets over de gezondheid van haar moeder" vervangen door "ze stelde haar vriendin een vraag over de gezondheid van haar moeder".

Maar wat weer niet kan: "vragen om iets" vervangen door "een vraag stellen om iets".

Hoewel ik de voorbeelden niet paraat heb, zullen ook in het Frans behoorlijk wat gevallen zijn waarbij een werkwoord wèl gesubstantiveerd kan worden in combinatie met voorzetsel A, B, C, maar niet met voorzetsel D, E, F (en/of lijdend voorwerp of meewerkend voorwerp)


----------



## Chimel

Klopt. OK, bedankt voor de uitleg.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wou nog dit opwerpen: ik vind "Ik vond haar vraag naar mijn gezondheid ongepast" niet echt fout. Maar "de vraag stellen naar" lijkt mij ook niet echt goed, of twijfelachtig, maar dan vermoedelijk door de combinatie met "stellen", vermoed ik. Klinkt mijn zin voor jou, B, onjuist? Zijn wij te rekkelijk???


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik wou nog dit opwerpen: ik vind "Ik vond haar vraag naar mijn gezondheid ongepast" niet echt fout.



Inderdaad! Die zin zou weer wél kunnen. Nu heeft Chimel dan tóch een voorbeeld waarbij _de vraag naar_ niet met _demande_ vertaald kan worden. Ook niet met _question_ trouwens, want ik denk dat het Frans in dit geval moet uitwijken naar een werkwoordelijke constructie.

Verder denk ik ook dat _stellen_ alleen in bepaalde betekenissen van _vraag_ gebruikt kan worden. Daar waar _vraag_ de betekenis van _kwestie_ of _verzoek_ heeft, is de combinatie met _stellen_ in elk geval onmogelijk. Ook de gesubstantiveerde vorm van _vragen naar_, oftewel _vraag naar_ gaat niet samen met _stellen_.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, _vragen_... Er is _request _en _question _in het Engels, enz.


----------



## Mighis

Chimel said:


> Maw: kan "de vraag naar" nooit "la question de" betekenen?


Jawel, in de volgende context bijvoorbeeld: de vraag naar wat de computer kan en niet kan.
Meestal heeft "de vraag naar.." bijna dezelfde betekenis als "de vraag om".
En soms kan "de vraag achter.." een betekenis van "de vraag over.." verkrijgen. 

Zie:
Om vervolgens de vraag achter wat of wie nou eigenlijk precies zo  bijzonder is in deze documentaire: de film, de vrienden en familie of  misschien toch Gerard Thoolen zelf?


----------



## bibibiben

Mighis said:


> Jawel, in de volgende context bijvoorbeeld: de vraag naar wat de computer kan en niet kan.
> Meestal heeft "de vraag naar.." bijna dezelfde betekenis als "de vraag om".


Nee, _de vraag naar_ is nooit gelijk aan _de vraag om_. _De vraag om_ is wél gelijk te stellen aan _het verzoek om_. 

_De vraag *naar* wat de computer kan en niet kan_ zou eventueel ook _de vraag *over* wat de computer kan en niet kan_ kunnen luiden, maar er is dan toch wel een klein betekenisverschil. _De vraag *naar* wat de computer kan en niet kan_ komt neer op _de vraag die informeert naar wat de computer kan en niet kan_, terwijl _de vraag *over* wat de computer kan en niet kan_ neerkomt op _de vraag die betrekking heeft op wat de computer kan en niet kan_. De _vraag *over*_-variant is niet allesomvattend, maar gaat slechts in op aspecten van wat een computer kan of niet kan.



Mighis said:


> En soms kan "de vraag achter.." een betekenis van "de vraag over.." verkrijgen.
> Zie: Om vervolgens de vraag achter wat of wie nou eigenlijk precies zo bijzonder is in deze documentaire: de film, de vrienden en familie of misschien toch Gerard Thoolen zelf?



_De vraag achter..._ is kort voor _de vraag die schuilgaat achter..._ (_la question qui se cache derrière..._) en is met de beste wil van de wereld niet gelijk te stellen aan _de vraag over_.


----------



## Mighis

Oh! my bad. 
Vragen achter is sowieso geen standaardtaal hoor.
En ik dacht dat "vragen om.." meestal bijna dezelfde betekenis weergeeft als "vragen naar" zolang er geen verzoek mee bedoeld wordt.

Mercikes he bibibiben


----------



## Lopes

bibibiben said:


> Nee, _de vraag naar_ is nooit gelijk aan _de vraag om_.



Ze betekenen niet precies hetzelfde nee, maar ze hebben wel ongeveer dezelfde lading, dat iemand iets wil hebben.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik denk dat er een misverstand is ontstaan. Ik had het over _de vraag naar_ in de betekenis van _de vraag die informeert naar_. Dat is ook waar Mighis het over had, afgaande op zijn voorbeeldzin. En in dat geval kan _de vraag naar_ nooit worden vervangen door _de vraag om_. In het Frans is in dit geval trouwens geen goed equivalent voorhanden, heb ik de indruk. Herformuleren van de zin lijkt mij bijna verplicht.

Voorbeeld waaruit blijkt dat _de vraag naar_ niet vervangen kan worden door _de vraag om_:
 De vraag naar de precieze werking van dit medicijn is niet eenvoudig te beantwoorden.
 De vraag om de precieze werking van dit medicijn is niet eenvoudig te beantwoorden.

Echter, _de vraag naar_ kan ook verwijzen naar de lust om iets te kopen:
 Kunnen zij aan de vraag naar medicijnen voldoen?

Dit ligt qua betekenis inderdaad ongelooflijk dicht bij _vraag_ in de betekenis van _verzoek_:
 Kunnen zij aan de vraag om medicijnen voldoen?

Minuscuul verschil is er wel, want in het geval van _de vraag naar medicijnen_ lijkt de nadruk te liggen op het doen van een transactie. De gedachte aan vraag en aanbod dringt zich namelijk op. In het geval van _de vraag om medicijnen_ ligt de nadruk op het doen van een verzoek en staat de gedachte aan het doen van een transactie niet voorop. Ik heb de indruk dat het Frans in bovenstaande zinnen deze nuance niet snel zal willen weergeven en mogelijk zal volstaan met de vertaling _la demande de_.


----------



## Lopes

Ahja, ik zie het nu. Ik had er iets te vluchtig overheen gelezen vrees ik.


----------



## Mighis

Lopes said:


> Ze betekenen niet precies hetzelfde nee, maar ze hebben wel ongeveer dezelfde lading, dat iemand iets wil hebben.


Vragen kan eisen en verzoeken beteken, maar ook aanvragen en informeren, of zelfs behoeven (vraag in economische zin).
Wat ik zelf aannam is dat "naar iets vragen" meestal bijna dezelfde betekenis heeft als "om iets vragen" op voorwaarde dat er met de vraag hier geen verzoek/eis mee bedoeld wordt. Dus, indien "naar iets vragen" gelijk gesteld kan worden aan "naar iets informeren", dan heb ik het verkeerd.


----------

